# Have you heard the news on the radio ?



## Bathsabee

Hello
I'd like to translate this sentence in Czech :
"Have you heard the news on the radio ?"
is it :
"Poslouchal jste zprávy v rádiu ?" or "Poslouchal jste zprávy na rádiu?"

Thank you very much !


----------



## Garin

I would say: "Slyšel jste zprávy v rádiu?"


----------



## Bathsabee

Thank you Garin. It is difficult to know what is good, what is half good in Czech... People never agree !
Thanks


----------



## littledogboy

To be precise:

*Have you heard the news on the radio? = Už jste slyšel v rádiu o té novince?  *
Už (abychom vyjádřili předpřítomný čas) jste slyšel v rádiu o té novince (the news)?

while:

*Poslouchal jste zprávy v rádiu? = Were you listening to news on the radio?*

This, however, might be a problem with your English rather then Czech, Bathsabee.

(Although Garin is allegedly a pro, so you may choose to trust _him._ )


----------



## Bathsabee

hello Little dogboy, I think you are right. I just forgot that "Poslouchat" was an imperfective verb (dokonavé sloveso). So your translation is absolutely right. 
Thank you !


----------



## littledogboy

Bathsabee said:


> I just forgot that "Poslouchat" was an imperfective verb (*ne*dokonavé sloveso)


----------



## Bathsabee

yes, oversight...
nedokonavé sloveso of course...


----------



## ilocas2

Bathsabee said:


> Hello
> I'd like to translate this sentence in Czech :
> "Have you heard the news on the radio ?"
> is it :
> "Poslouchal jste zprávy v rádiu ?" or "Poslouchal jste zprávy na rádiu?"
> 
> Thank you very much !



Hello, I want to help you, I would use "Poslouchal jste zprávy v rádiu?" "na rádiu" is possible but "v rádiu" sounds more natural.


----------

